

Pricing curated remote leads? - sogen

Hi, I&#x27;m in the middle of this dilemma, hope you guys can give some advice:<p>For a daily newsletter with the following benefits:<p>1.- Curated from all the major sources<p>2.- About: web&#x2F;dev&#x2F;programming leads, jobs and RFP<p>3.- Very focused, less than 10 leads.<p>4.- Daily delivery at ~6am.<p>How much would you for a monthly service like this? 4.99? 9.99? More?<p>Any extra feature that could benefit users?
======
sogen
Someone PMed me to do a survery, here's the Google Forms link:

[http://goo.gl/forms/pkloshXGmq](http://goo.gl/forms/pkloshXGmq)

